# Twin Supercharged E39 M5



## s62 (Jan 22, 2006)

Here is a link to a thread about my SC E39 M5, maybe you FI guys have some interest 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170124


----------



## mvallido (Feb 2, 2006)

Only in my dreams S62, only in my dreams! Super nice!


----------



## CHRIS341 (Mar 17, 2007)

real nice, that car must haul ass!


----------



## 4.4iX5 (Mar 20, 2007)

what are the numbers that puppy puttin down?


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Why the 1/2" thick single aluminum plate over all 4 throttle butterflys on each bank?


----------

